
Phoenix offers free net zero home plan after architectural contest - tortilla
https://www.fastcompany.com/90404502/this-home-design-is-completely-free-and-it-could-help-save-the-world
======
viburnum
Two car garage? Suburban land use is the problem. It takes a ton of energy to
make and power cars, but if you allow people to live in walkable/bikes or
places, that energy isn’t necessary.

~~~
foxyv
I had a business trip to Phoenix and it is pretty bad for walking and biking
but not the worst. There are bike lanes and stuff, but none are protected and
they are regularly interrupted by right turns which saw cars and trucks
flinging around them at 30-40 mph or just blatantly driving in them. Road
lanes are wide and speed limits are high even on side streets. Everything is
at least a mile apart though except a few expensive malls and plazas.

Crossing the street feels like a game of frogger. Even if it's just a parking
lot entrance. The sidewalks are ovens with zero shade or protection from the
insane heat levels. The pavement acts as a radiant heater and you can feel the
heat coming off of it.

However, the busses and light rail are pretty nice there! But the scooters
being used by people feels like I'm walking into a virtual reality version of
"/r/watchpeopledie"

